# Taste of the Wild HELP



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Mine did fine on TOTW both brands. Sorry I cannot offer more. Higher proteins can cause this reaction as well as an allergic reaction to other additives that kibble has.

I would try again once they are finished with the bland diet. You may need to keep the bland diet in for a few days a week and work in out slowly and see how they do. 

Honestly I was under the impression that the High Prairie was much easier on dogs digestive systems. This is why I switched to it.


----------



## Littleknitwit (Jul 19, 2010)

Hmmm..thanks for your response Olie! What you said about High Prairie makes sense. They both did fine on that one, but then once I put them on "Wetlands" they aren't doing great on it. Maybe I'll just stick to High Prairie and not try to get fancy switching. I just thought they could benefit from switching them from one to the other.


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

Did you switch suddenly? I always switch gradually, even within the same brand, just not as gradually. I mixed in about a 1/3 of a bag of TOTW Pacific Stream with a new bag of Wetlands, so the change wouldn't be so abrupt.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

i got totw wetlands and my dogs were all loose poopies too. i was switching gradually ... i was bummed. the price was right on it. too... nice affordable grain free food.


----------



## Margotsmom (Jun 6, 2010)

Although my dogs (all 9 of them) did well on TOTW, I stopped feeding it over a year ago when the manufacturer refused to give straight answers to not only Whole Dog Journal, but also people I know (I have seen the emails) about whether there is ethoxyquin in their foods which contain fish. If you can't be straight with consumers I won't trust you. Too bad, I agree it otherwise seemed like a good product.


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

Tate never did well on Taste of the Wild, it was just too much for his tummy. TQ, who ate it as well at the same time, did just fine. But she also has a stomach of steel!

I have some issues with Taste of the Wild after doing some research while feeding it - it is all easily accessible via google - and was not comfortable buying another bag to feed TQ. While it is considered a higher quality food, and has a great price, it just wasn't worth it to me. (Just start to type in Taste of the Wild on the new google and lots of suggestions will come up of what other people have searched for. Like "Taste of the Wild silent recall" etc.)

HAD I been happy that allllll of my dogs could eat it without any tummy trouble or barely any, I probably wouldn't have gone looking to see if it was just my dog, or if it was other dogs acting like this as well. Ignorance is bliss!


----------



## grab (Jun 1, 2010)

We have fed the Pacific Stream formula with no issues. We are currently feeding another brand, but will happily go back to totw at some point, For us, it is about what our dogs eat and do well on. I have a pick chow, so it is a pretty short list of things he will eat


----------



## Littleknitwit (Jul 19, 2010)

I put her back on the bison one. She's fine now after the bland diet. My lab does fine on all the TOTW's. I guess they are coming out with a new one too... a lamb based one.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Nickel's breeder fed him TOTW wetland and I gave him that after I got him (maybe for 2 months). He had loose stool, on and off. Eventually I put him on the Honest Kitchen Embark and now his stool is firm, tiny and not smelly. I still stuff his kongs with TOTW wetland together with yogurt/cottage cheese and Natural Balance roll (beef/lamb) but he hasn't had any loose stool since HK Embark has come into picture.


----------

